# Homemade Cider Vinegar



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Well ... if I going to try it ... might as well do it now.  Apple season is here.
I use a ton of vinegar in cleaning and cooking but I have never made my own. :scratch

I have been doing a lot of reading :gaah: Some say it is easy (LOL) some say not so easy but can be done. (Duh... They done it years ago, I can do it now)

Anyone ever try it??? Any tips??? (please )


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I've never even looked into it, but since you brought it up  I guess it's time. Please keep us up to date on your progress.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I decided to look it up ... seems like you could use just about any "organic" product (your own garden) and fresh water (stream) ...

How To Make Home-made Vinegar & Herbal Vinegar


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I have about 1/2 gallon going now-- just bought some raw apple cider vinegar and dumped about 1 cup in the 1/2 gallon of apple cider and put a clean tea towel over the top to keep bugs and dust out and it is perking along like one of my wines! In about a week I am gonna taste it and see how it is coming along-- I might get some cheap red wine(not gonna sacrifice my good home brew for vinegar lol) and try to make red wine vinegar. But so far it is smelling like vinegar.
There is a way to make it au natural but I think it is taking peels and cores and letting them go brown( in a jar with tea towel over of course) and the after they go nice and brown (just a couple hours for me here) you pour water over and then put the towel back on and let them "perk" they the juice will go hard(become alcoholic) and then turn to vinegar. Some folks say stir every other day and some say don't worry about it... Most wine "wants" to become vinegar anyway.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

When I ask my dad how Grandma had made it ... he said she would just put the cores and peelings from apple butter or apple sauce in a crock, cover with water and wait.

Looks like he was right ...  ... So I think I will give it a try. 

Thanks, Emerald & NaeKid.:2thumb:

UncleJoe - I will keep you up to date.


----------



## Herbalpagan (Dec 8, 2008)

How to Make Vinegar


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Well ... it's workng :2thumb: (very cool - by the way lol) Right now the half gallon one has a nice apple juice smell and I just started another one in a gallon jug.

Having a problem finding unpasturized, unfiltered vinegar/ raw apple cider vinegar. But I will keep an eye open.


----------



## GoldenBoys (Oct 8, 2010)

Many years ago, my folks made a lot of cider, since we had so many apple trees. One year, they decided to make some apple jack (hard cider). All they ended up with was about 15 gallons of vinegar!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

GoldenBoys said:


> Many years ago, my folks made a lot of cider, since we had so many apple trees. One year, they decided to make some apple jack (hard cider). All they ended up with was about 15 gallons of vinegar!


LOL - Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm about to start making apple butter and wanted to give making the cider vinegar a try. The question is.... I do not have a stoneware crock. I do have plenty of food grade plastic buckets, could I use that?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Hum ... Not sure ...:dunno:

Right now I'm using a half gallon mason jar and a gallon glass jar that pickles came in (once upon a time.) Most of what I've read said crock ... Maybe someone will come by and let us know.

HELP!!! :scratch


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

*Andi said:


> Hum ... Not sure ...:dunno:
> 
> Right now I'm using a half gallon mason jar and a gallon glass jar that pickles came in (once upon a time.) Most of what I've read said crock ... Maybe someone will come by and let us know.
> 
> HELP!!! :scratch


Why didn't I think of using a large pickle jar. Tunnel vision! Hmm, now I have to transfer my plum liqueur to smaller jars so I can use that.

Thank you *Andi.:flower:


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

mdprepper said:


> Why didn't I think of using a large pickle jar. Tunnel vision! Hmm, now I have to transfer my plum liqueur to smaller jars so I can use that.
> 
> Thank you *Andi.:flower:


plum liqueur - That sounds yummy... 

Glad to help. When we were milking the cows, I had my mom and friends to save any gallon glass jar that they had...They have came in handy more than once.


----------



## Riverdale (Oct 31, 2009)

*Andi, good luck with the vinegar, it is on my 'bucket list'

Another thing to remembe. besides claening and preserving foo, vinegar has medicinal uses too


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

I saw a video on U tube a couple of years ago that said house flys carried vinegar starter on their feet. I can't find the video now:gaah:


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

I :google: and found some folks that say a plastic bucket is fine for making vinegar. So I decided I will make two batches. One in the glass jar and one in a food grade bucket. I'll post updates when the results are in!


----------



## Wiswash (Aug 29, 2010)

_Having a problem finding unpasturized, unfiltered vinegar/ raw apple cider vinegar. But I will keep an eye open. _

I buy it by the qt or gallon at the local grocer. but it tends to be found mostly in health food stores. You could try mail order, too, if you live in a less populated area. Bragg seems to be the popular brand. And I always check dates on the bottle.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks Wiswash :2thumb: I have one more place to check ... I know where there is a small Amish Whole Food store (great little place) I'm thinking she will have it ... just need to get up that way.

mdprepper - looking forward to your updates.


----------



## Tucker (Jul 15, 2010)

*In love with my hard working mothers*

Saw this old thread - - -

I started out making vinegar a few months ago with red wine and Bragg's Apple cider vinegar. It turned out wonderful. I then used the scraps from apple sauce/butter making (and windfalls) to make apple cider vinegar. I fished out some of the red wine vinegar mother as a starter. It was fascinating to watch the mother grow up! It was almost like a pet to me! :sssh:

It's such an easy process that I'm surprised more people don't do this. It can't be used for preserving since the acidity can't be accurately determined but I use it for salad dressing, marinating fish, and for the chicken water (to help them stay healthy).

Is anyone still making vinegar?


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

My attempt at vinegar did not end well. It had gotten to a "hard cider" stage and stopped. Sadly, I gave up and have not gotten to try it again.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

I make apple cider and malt vinegar. I just take out a quart or two and top the container back up every month or two. 

You can make vinegar in anything food grade and vinegar safe. I use glass as I like to see whats happening. My apple cider jar is about 8 quarts and has a tap near the bottom. I'll get a second one for the malt vinegar as it's so easy to drain and I don't disturb the sediment. 

Keep it out of the light and make sure vinegar fly can't get in..... I cover with a large cloth. 

If you have a problem with contamination when you start try adding a large amount of commercial vinegar to the batch. That will stop any moulds etc colonising it.


----------

